# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Bull tahr mount

## PerazziSC3

Got this back, really happy with it. Done as a wall pedestal, as usual photos don't do it justice but it is very very cool and my first mount.

Shot on this trip http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ad-trip-10817/

----------


## PerazziSC3

side ways photos if anyone knows how to flip them let me know

----------


## Dundee

He looks cool. Was it O'Rourkes work?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Thanks @Dundee taurange taxidermy did this, very well priced

----------


## oneshot

That looks awesome, well done

----------


## veitnamcam

Very nice :Thumbsup:  :Cool: 

Don't leave it around the flat when your away or sure as shit it will get ridden around the yard while pissed and ruined !

----------


## Dougie

Gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Put it on a wall where direct sunlight won't shine on it. I have a full size wallaby that has faded after 20 years.

----------


## Dundee

Bull tahr from O'rourkes was in town today

----------


## Gapped axe

Very nice mount indeed Pearrazi

----------


## Munsey

> Very nice
> 
> Don't leave it around the flat when your away or sure as shit it will get ridden around the yard while pissed and ruined !


Very nice work , I agree with cam , and also never have kids , cats or a dogs and it be fine

----------


## Scouser

Thats a cracker mate....got to be happy with that!!!!!!

----------


## doinit

> I have a full size wallaby that has faded after 20 years.


And in another 20 plus yrs Dundee his kind will still be bouncing around eh, LONG LIVE THE ROO.

That Thar head is a cracker for sure, well done there

----------


## BRADS

Who shot the thar Dundee?
Richard?

----------


## Dundee

Trevor and Jack they got two bull Thar mounted and a Wally.

Same taxidermist that did mine. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Hendrik470

great mount

----------


## veitnamcam

Some nice Thar heads at the Nelson head measuring, one 12 with massive bases and a 15 with heaps of sweep in the tips.
Photo failed.

----------

